
Finding Earth-like:the tale of how Kepler-452b was discovered-ROOM:SpaceJournal - mspokoiny
http://room.eu.com/article/Finding_Earth_like_worlds_the_tale_of_how_Kepler_452b_was_discovered
======
mspokoiny
You all heard about "Earth 2.0." Now read an exclusive behind-the-scenes
feature on the most Earth-like exoplanet found so far - and what it means for
future discoveries.

------
innabrook
This is so amazing! As I believe there is no doubt about life in a multitude
of places in the Universe. I only hope I would live long enough to see any
life form at all.

~~~
schnepfegg
Are you sure you want to live so long? :-)

------
LizLc
Right to say that "The Kepler mission has been a labour of love, and a fight
against the odds, for more than 20 years."

------
schnepfegg
The quest to discover Earth’s bigger, older cousin was a fight against the
odds for the Kepler mission.

------
jmilena
"Earth 2.0." Perhaps this is our future ...

------
NattyLite
By Kepler's own Jon Jenkins!

------
Ivazh
Draw conclusions. Go further...

